# WASPS...Help :(



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone have anything that works for wasps? we have a huge wasp problem here they are all over our yard and will come in the windows if they are open. We have searched the sheds, the house, any lose board cant find a nest anywhere { we live right beside a forest so thinking most likely its up a tree somewhere and not easy for us to get rid of if we cant find it}. Anyways the dogs snap at them constantly and worried they are gonna get stung , as well as my young kids. The dogs and kids havent really been able to use the yard lately since we are worried of being stung when we go out there. We are going to go and get some paper bags and hang them like my grandma told us , but while we are out does anyone have any tricks that work for them ? They dont seem to mind my skin so soft i use for flys since they are all flying around the bottle out there. { we did find what looks to be the start of a nest in the kennels in the rafters but havent seen any live wasps up there by it , gonna go up and knock it down anyways just incase , but there has to be a big hive somewhere here we see 10-20 wasps at 1 time when we walk out the back}


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I found this online it's for bees but it might help.


Bag the nest. If the bees' nest is just low enough for you to reach it, then you can bag it up using a large bag and dispose it to somewhere that is far from your house. By far, this is the simplest way to get rid of a bee's nest.
You really don't need any special knowledge to get rid of bees' nest. You do need some special protective clothing, though. The protective equipment consist of gloves to protect your hands, a hat, and a veil. A hooded suit is also used, but a hat and a veil is preferable as you need the veil to be some distance away from your face. Bees are attracted to breath, and it a sting to the face is very painful. Veils also protect the neck area, which is another important part you must take care not to get stung. Make sure that no other part of your body is exposed when you do this, otherwise if the bees see an opening and they get in, you'll be pretty much trapped with them inside your protective gear and you're pretty much looking for a very painful couple of days full of bee stings in every part of your body.
Smoke the bees out before getting rid of the nest. It has been known, since ancient times, that smoke calms the bees, although it isn't until the 20th century that the scientific explanation was known. Smoke also masks alarm pheromones released by the guard bees, or bees that have been injured. In addition, the smoke also initiates a feeding response, in the event that the hive will catch fire, making the bee consume honey. When they do, the bee's abdomen distends, making it difficult for them to make the necessary flexes in order to sting. Both the alarm pheromone masking and feeding interrupts the bee colony's defensive response, allowing you better access to the nest to remove it.
beehive expertIf the bee's nest happens to be underground, you can also employ the same smoking tactic. Just get a smoker and then put the business end at the ground opening and just let the smoke drift down to the nest. Pretty soon, when the bees can't defend the hive, you can either dig it out or just cover it with concrete.
Enlist the help of a professional. If you don't want to get your hands dirty with the job, or if you think you can't do it, you can always hire a professional beekeeper to do the job for you. They are more capable of handling bees and bee-related issues. Plus, they can even opt to just get the nest as an addition to their bee farm. You should be able to get one in your area. Some places even have standby beekeepers and handlers ready on the call for people who want their bees' nests removed.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks KG that would help if I can find the hive lol .


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Natural Wasp Control

Wasp Trap Instructions: 
1.Find a 2 liter soda bottle and cut the top 1/3 of it off with a box cutter. 
2.Flip the removed top so that the nozzle is facing down, pushing it back into the other 2/3 of the soda bottle to create an inverted cone. 
3.Fix the inverted piece of the bottle with several staples to make sure it fits snuggly inside. 
4.Partially fill the bottle with wasp attractant, soda, or fruit juice concentrate. Make sure you spill a little on the outside to help accentuate the scent of the attractant. 
5.Hang bottle with string or set it on an upended log, or wherever. Wasps should enter the bottle and be confused by the conical entrance, leaving them to starve or drown in the liquid. 
6.Clean and refill the wasp trap every so often to make sure it doesn't get really, really gross. Or just wrap a plastic bag around it and throw it in a trash can.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry chickie I tried.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol KG its all good , wish we could find it and be done with them. perfect pit thankyou will try that as well , maybe make one for the back and one for the front yard


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

my friend got a bunch of bee catching things and places them by her door. I guess the nest in in her house and she needs to save money to have it opened and taken out and then put her roof back together. She just tried to deal for now, I hope it not in your house or walls! Good luck!!

Wasp Catchers and Bee Catchers, Colorful Glass cant find her's but this looks a lot like the ones she has.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i have wasps all over my yard.. they like my long uncut grass


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol @ uncut grass. They are so annoying i just dont want anyone to get stung , never had them bad like this before.


----------

